# Round 2: King Kong, Wicked Witch 'Un-cancelled' and Mystery Star Trek Kit



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Update here:

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/2301-round-2-models-wonderfest-2015-highlights/

My guess for the ST kit is a 1/1000 K'tinga.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Well they actually have a large photo of a K'tinga class model in the article so I'd say that's a pretty good guess.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffBond said:


> Well they actually have a large photo of a K'tinga class model in the article so I'd say that's a pretty good guess.


The kit their showing is the old AMT kit that someone made for a model contest that Round 2 sponsered. I doubt it's anything more then that.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

"As in the past couple years, we sponsored an award in the model contest for the best use of a Round 2 model. We give two awards, one for and adult and one for a junior/teen. *This year’s winner for the adult category went to David Windham for his “Qo’Nos Oue Klingon Battle Cruiser”. *The Junior/teen winner went to Alex Tabor for his diorama entitled “These are the Voyages” which featured a look at the behind the scenes filming of the 11’ studio model for Star Trek: The Original Series."

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I think the K'tinga is still a good guess.
Wasn't it one of the kits on the "contest list" from a couple of years back, along with the 1:1000 Reliant, 1:2500 Thunderchild (Akira), The Iron Giant, and of course the Galileo.
Since one of them is finished and another is... underway, can we assume that list contained items R2 thought would be good sellers? Perhaps, JUST perhaps, another item on that list is being worked on.
I'm hoping for the cadet scale Thunderchild, but that's just me.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

When news of the 22 inch Eagle was leaked to distributors, R2 also leaked that they will be doing a new (or repop with some new parts) 1/1000 Excelsior. I assume that is the next new or partly new Trek kit that is to come.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The ST mystery kit could be 
a 1/350 K'tinga
a 1000 scale K'tinga or 
a new Excelsior kit all of which people have been wanting to become a reality.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm guessing the mystery kit is Excelsior.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd love it to be a 1/350th K'Tinga but I'm certainly not getting my hopes up (trying not to anyway).


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

irishtrek said:


> The ST mystery kit could be
> a 1/350 K'tinga
> a 1000 scale K'tinga or
> a new Excelsior kit all of which people have been wanting to become a reality.


Since the re-issue of the AMT Excelsior has already been announced, I doubt it will be that.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

The reference was a Star Trek kit to get done so wouldn't that kit be the Galileo?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sparky said:


> The reference was a Star Trek kit to get done so wouldn't that kit be the Galileo?


The Galileo will be out in 2016 according to Jamie.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sparky said:


> The reference was a Star Trek kit to get done so wouldn't that kit be the Galileo?



But surely they've talked about that so it's not really a mystery?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep, the 'mystery' kit is tentative for end of 2015 and Galileo is tentative for 16 as Irishtrek said.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

BWolfe said:


> Since the re-issue of the AMT Excelsior has already been announced, I doubt it will be that.


Wait, maybe it is the Excelsior. Cult's site indicated a December release: http://culttvman.com/main/round-2-news-for-april-2015/

Has Jamie actually made an official announcement about this kit? Don't recall one. It has been a kit often requested.


I am hoping the rerelease of the Excelsior includes a more accurate neck and saucer. Optional parts/decals to build as the NX-2000 version too.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Wait, maybe it is the Excelsior. Cult's site indicated a December release: http://culttvman.com/main/round-2-news-for-april-2015/
> 
> Has Jamie actually made an official announcement about this kit? Don't recall one. It has been a kit often requested.
> 
> ...


No official announcement yet.
Just in case Jamie or any one from R2 is reading this thread there are differences in the window patterns on the secondary hull between the 2 studio models of the Excelsior and I think in the grid patterns as well. Also back a few years ago Starseeker posted drawings for the right hand side of the ship that were extremely accurate for the window and grid lines on the secondary hull.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Cult's site has these pre-order updates:

USS Excelsior: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/USS-Ex...ound-2-2895--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_3216.html

Upgrade kit for 22" Eagle: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Space1...2MPC--10495--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_3215.html

And, for anyone who's interested, The Keaton Batmobile: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/1989-B...-2AMT--2195--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_3214.html


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Let.........*

I will say that one kit we hope to get done by the end of the year is a Star Trek kit that we get quite a few requests for. - See more at: http://www.collectormodel.com/round...derfest-2015-highlights/#sthash.fKUuLTJj.dpuf

Let the speculation begin!!! :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

eradicator178 said:


> I will say that one kit we hope to get done by the end of the year is a Star Trek kit that we get quite a few requests for.


Yeoman Rand out of uniform?


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

The Flying Spaghetti Monster doesn't love me enough to get a 22" Eagle AND a 1/350 K'tinga in the same year. She doesn't.

Does she...????


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunk A Junk said:


> The Flying Spaghetti Monster doesn't love me enough to get a 22" Eagle AND a 1/350 K'tinga in the same year. She doesn't.
> 
> Does she...????




I wish the beautiful, all powerful Flying Spaghetti Monster all the best vibes in the world so she can bring us a K'Tinga after the Eagle!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a 1/1000 scale scorpion!!! :tongue:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's a diorama of Kirk making Sulu pick an Orion slave girl to hook up with...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeoman Rand out of uniform?


Just how far "out" of uniform we talkin' here? 

Carl-


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Havok69 said:


> It's a diorama of Kirk making Sulu pick an Orion slave girl to hook up with...


Oh, Myyyyy!


----------

